# TURBO LEVO FSR COMP 6FATTIE - firmware upgrade



## GarethTrek (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi all,

I have a 2017 Specialized Turbo Levo FSR Comp 6 Fattie and took it into my local bike shop for a firmware update. Since getting the firmware update I seem to be having some issues with the rides recorded within the Mission Control app… my maximum speed seems to be hitting around116.28mph on my rides! Now, I question this as I didn’t think I was that fast on the trails! (90.55in = 2300mm)



































The previous motor firmware on the bike was 3.6.FF. (I’m not sure where I can check what each firmware update does and how how many updates there were between 3.6.FF and 4.0.1).

Does the Total Consumption look right as well? The screenshot above was taken from a ride that was 16.12miles, and 1:25:56 duration.

Many thanks in advance.


----------

